# Non-tax Gasoline



## Fordfarm (Dec 27, 2005)

I found out today that Nebraska runs a program that you buy gas for off-road use and have the supplier note it as such on the recipt, then you can use it as a tax deduction straight out for the amount of the tax. If you don't have the "off-road" note, then you can still deduct it, but it is at a lower percentage rate. Been doing it the lower rate since I started deducting for the farm - think I'll switch over. Nice of them to tell someone! Check with your local CO-OP and see.


----------

